# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  هل هنآكـ من ينقذني مـن هكـر ..!!

## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~* 
*السلآمـ عليكمـ ورحمة آلله وبركآتهـ ...*  

*مدخل ...}*


*الجهآز في خطر ..!*


*وملفآتكـ ستُحذف ..*


*أجمع بقآيآ صوركـ قدر مآتستطيع ..!*


*لآنهـ يحتآج لـ فورمآت ..!!*


*هكر ..~*
*أخترق جهـآزي ..!*
*وعطل بعض من ملفآتي ..!*
*وجعلني أفكر مليآ ..*
*مآالذي يبحث عنهـ دآخل كيآن كبريآئي ..* 

*هكر ..~*
*ذلكـ هو ..* 
*حطم قلبي ..* 
*بعد أن عرف لطريقه ثغرآت ..* 
*وحفظ كل الممرآت والبآسوردآت ..!*
*فوصل إلى الصميم ..*
*وشتتني .. شتت كيآني ..* 
*بعثر زمرة طموحي ..* 
*فهل سأجد مكآفح فآيروسآت ..!*
*لقلبي الحسآس ..!*
*وهل سأجد برنآمج نظآم وأمآن ..* 
*لكيآني المذبوح ..!*
*لست أشعر أن بين الهكر .. وجرح القلوب فرق كبير ..* 
*فكلآهمآ دمآر .. يسحقك كمآ النآر ..!* 
*هكر ..~*
*وصل هذه المرهـ إلى عقلي ..* 
*فتوقفت .. ممعنة بنفسي ..* 
*بآحثة عن إبتسآمتي وسط أنهيآر دموعي ..* 
*حآئرة وضآجرهـ ..* 
*فقد تمللت حيآة السكوون ..* 
*وبت أبحث عن الجنون ..!*
*بدآخل روحي المنهمكهـ بلملمة المشآعر .....*
*المحطمهـ كمآ الزجآج ..!*
*بل أشد تحطيمآ ..* 

*همسهـ ..~*
*كل منآ يعرف الهكر .. فلآ تسعى لتعلمـ طرقهـ ...*
*فقد مآتت القلوب .. وذآبت المشآعر ..!* 

*المخرج ..}*
*نظآم الأمآن ..* 
*بآت أمرآ لآ يُرآم ..* 
*وعلى مشآعرنآ السلآم ..* 
*ودموعنآ .. لن تكف عن الانهيآر ..!!* 
*كبريآء ..~*
*كآنت هنآ ..* 
*تبحث عن برنآمج للأمآن من ............. هكر ..!*

----------


## المستحييل

_قد اشد على الالم واكون اكثر من انا اكثر من المستحيل فاتعلم الهكر وبه اسعى الى تخريب كل معاني الضعف و الانهيار ساكون هكر من نوع اخر جدا هكر عمله تخريب وتدمير كل معاني الالم الكامن بك ساكون انا هكر الامان بداخلك ولا للبرامج ونعم لحبك واحساسك.._
_مستحيلك هنا قبل الكل.._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*//*

*//*
*قد يخترق اجهزتنا هكر...*
*ويعبث بخصوصياتننا..*

*وتقابله جراح في القلب ... تدميه..وتعصره ألماً..*
*//*

*//*

*كما أن هناك هكر..*
*...لابد أن يكون هناك فورمات...*

*امسحي دموعكِ بالفورمات...*
*وغطي جراحكِ بها...*

*والتفتي يمنة ويسرى ...*
*مؤكد سترين قلباً أبيض...*
*يزيل الغبار...ويلملم الزجاج الذي قد انكسر..*

*//*

*//*

*ويعود القلب متكامل الأجزاء..*
*//*

*//*
*غاليتي كبرياء..*

*قلبكِ حساس...*
*ومشاعركِ مُرهفة ...*
*فرفقاً...ثم رفقاً بهما..*


*//*

*//*
*أرى أن جِراحكِ بإذن الله..*
*سرعان ماتلتأم...*
*فبطيبة قلبك...وبروحكِ الشفافة ..*
*تسلين الجراح...*



*كوني متأكدة أن الدعاء يحتويكِ بإذن الله...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلحي بالدعاء عزيزتي 
فهذا هو الآماااان من الهكر الذي أخترق أحاسيسك وجعلها في حزن دائب ليل نهار
ولكن مع الدعاء عزيزتي فإنه أمان لك ولا تؤثر فيك الصدمات والإختراقات العرضية التي ليس لها فائدة سوى تحطيم كل شيء جميل بنا ,,,
قد ننسى هذه الهموم مرة ونتذكرها مرااااات
ولكن بهذا لدعاء تنمسح من ذاكرتنا وكأنها ليس لها وجود
لأن أرواحنا تحلق في سماء صافية في جو لا يوجد به إلا نسمات طاهرة وهواء تشفي العليل وتزيح الهموم والغموم
نتمنى أن نرى إبتساماتك وضحكاتك أختي كبرياء 
موفقة ,,,

----------


## فرح

غاليتي كـــــــــــبريـــــــــاء
كان هونااااك هـــــــكر دمر وخرب وكسر وطعن ،،
ونزف من اثره الدماء وانهمرمنه الدمووع 
لكن يبقى عندنا آمــــــــااان 
وهو الامــــــــل والتفاؤل وبين هذا وهذا 
عندنا افضل آمان توجهنا نحو خالقنا دااائما 
بالابتهال بالدعاء والتوسل بنبيه نبي الرحمه
محمد وآله الاطهااار وهو افضل آمااان على الوجود
عـــــــــزيزتي 
كلما قرات لك ..كلمااتك تلامس جدار قلبي وكأنك تتجوليييييييين 
بين حناياااه وتلامسين جراحه بالملح فيزيده الم ،،
عزيزتي ،،
تمنياااتي لك بالسعاااده والتوفيق
دااام نبض قلمك المتألق 
اسعدني ان اكوون بين حروووفك 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جميلة هي كلماتكِ رائع هو وصفكِ
الاورع كان هو تشبيهك لمن يخترق المشاعر ليخربها
بالهكر الذي يخرب الاجهزة ...
جميل جداً ماتتحفينا به كبرياء
في كل مرة ..
لاعدمنا جميل كتاباتكِ ..
سلمتِ وسلم قلبك وقلمك الرائعين ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## مجروحه من روحها

*وي على قلبي كبرياء*
*كلماتك مرره مؤلمه*
*لم اكن اعلم ان خلف اطار شخصيتك شخص حساس مثلك*
*صدقيني لو طالعتي زين بهالدينا بتلقي امانك من الهكر لازم لازم*
*تحياتي* 
*مجروحه من روحها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فيض قلمك جدا اعجبني 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


مساء  الياسمين  


غاليتي  


موفقة  في اطروحاتك  

الرائعة  

يعجبني اسلوب  التشبية   لديك  


انصحك  با  افضل  برنامج  امان  


هو التوكل على الله  والتقرب من بيت رسول الله  


وابتسامة  عريضة  تمتلى  با الامل  



دمتي ودام قلبك  


فيض  ودي لك

----------


## كبرياء

> _قد اشد على الالم واكون اكثر من انا اكثر من المستحيل فاتعلم الهكر وبه اسعى الى تخريب كل معاني الضعف و الانهيار ساكون هكر من نوع اخر جدا هكر عمله تخريب وتدمير كل معاني الالم الكامن بك ساكون انا هكر الامان بداخلك ولا للبرامج ونعم لحبك واحساسك.._
> 
> _مستحيلك هنا قبل الكل.._



 
 
* أعجز عن الوقوف أمآمـ روعة روحكـ غآليتي .!*
*كلمآتكـ بلسمـ ..* 
*فلآتحرميني من رووعهـ توآجدكـ هنآ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيآآـتوو ..* 
*ـكبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
> *//* 
> *//*
> *قد يخترق اجهزتنا هكر...*
> *ويعبث بخصوصياتننا..* 
> *وتقابله جراح في القلب ... تدميه..وتعصره ألماً..*
> ...



 
 
* حضوركـ متآلق ...* 
*وروحكـ الطآهرهـ تدفعني للإستمرآر ...* 
*سلم مروركـ الرآئع ....* 
*وجآري الفررمتهـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ....* 
*لآعدمــ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ...* 
*ــكبريـــآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> تسلحي بالدعاء عزيزتي 
> فهذا هو الآماااان من الهكر الذي أخترق أحاسيسك وجعلها في حزن دائب ليل نهار
> ولكن مع الدعاء عزيزتي فإنه أمان لك ولا تؤثر فيك الصدمات والإختراقات العرضية التي ليس لها فائدة سوى تحطيم كل شيء جميل بنا ,,,
> قد ننسى هذه الهموم مرة ونتذكرها مرااااات
> ولكن بهذا لدعاء تنمسح من ذاكرتنا وكأنها ليس لها وجود
> لأن أرواحنا تحلق في سماء صافية في جو لا يوجد به إلا نسمات طاهرة وهواء تشفي العليل وتزيح الهموم والغموم
> نتمنى أن نرى إبتساماتك وضحكاتك أختي كبرياء 
> موفقة ,,,



 
* سلمـ مروركـ الرووعهـ ....* 
*كلمآتكـ رآئعهـ ...* 
*وحضوركـ المتألق يسرني .!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ...* 
*ـكبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> غاليتي كـــــــــــبريـــــــــاء
> 
> كان هونااااك هـــــــكر دمر وخرب وكسر وطعن ،،
> ونزف من اثره الدماء وانهمرمنه الدمووع 
> لكن يبقى عندنا آمــــــــااان 
> وهو الامــــــــل والتفاؤل وبين هذا وهذا 
> عندنا افضل آمان توجهنا نحو خالقنا دااائما 
> بالابتهال بالدعاء والتوسل بنبيه نبي الرحمه
> محمد وآله الاطهااار وهو افضل آمااان على الوجود
> ...



**
*الحمدلله ...~*
*فلآ زلت أملك بعضآ من أمل ....* 
*أتبعثر حينآ ..* 
*لكنني أسترجع قدرتي على الابتسآمهـ ...* 
*سلم حضوركـ الرووعهـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيآآـتوو ..* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> جميلة هي كلماتكِ رائع هو وصفكِ
> الاورع كان هو تشبيهك لمن يخترق المشاعر ليخربها
> بالهكر الذي يخرب الاجهزة ...
> جميل جداً ماتتحفينا به كبرياء
> في كل مرة ..
> لاعدمنا جميل كتاباتكِ ..
> سلمتِ وسلم قلبك وقلمك الرائعين ..
> ...



 
* يـآهلآ وغلآ ....* 
*يسـلموو على المرور المتألق ...* 
*والكلمآت الحلووهـ المشجعهـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*ـتحيآآـتوو ..* 
*كـبريـآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *وي على قلبي كبرياء*
> 
> *كلماتك مرره مؤلمه*
> *لم اكن اعلم ان خلف اطار شخصيتك شخص حساس مثلك*
> *صدقيني لو طالعتي زين بهالدينا بتلقي امانك من الهكر لازم لازم*
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *مجروحه من روحها*



 

*يسمع منك ربي ...* 
*يسـلمو على المرور الحلوو ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآتوو ...* 
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *وي على قلبي كبرياء*
> 
> *كلماتك مرره مؤلمه*
> *لم اكن اعلم ان خلف اطار شخصيتك شخص حساس مثلك*
> *صدقيني لو طالعتي زين بهالدينا بتلقي امانك من الهكر لازم لازم*
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *مجروحه من روحها*



 
*يسمع منك ربي ...* 
*يسـلمو على المرور الحلوو ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيـآتوو ...* 
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> فيض قلمك جدا اعجبني 
> 
> 
> يعطيش العافية



 

*يآهلآ والله ...* 
*آلله يعـآفيكـ ...* 
*يسـلموو على التوآجد الحلوو ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*تحيآآـتوو ...*
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> مساء الياسمين 
> 
> 
> غاليتي 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*وعليكم السلآم ..* 
*مسآآئكـ جوود أن شآلله ....* 
*كلمآتكـ رآئعهـ ...* 
*ومروركـ مشجع ....* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيه ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ..* 
*ــكبريـآآء*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


لا يوجد من هو اكبر من الله 


مهما بلغت قوته وجبروته وذكائه 

فالله وحده هو السبيل لدحر كل هكر فكر وحاول الوصول الينا 


فسلاحنا اقوى ان شاء الله 


وفقك الباري لما يحب ويرضى 

ومسح على قلبك وقوى جدرانك ضد ما يسمي نفسه بهكر 

وهو في الحقيقة لا شي 


نعم انه لا شي تحت عظمة خالقنا




كبرياء 



لك كل التحايا والتقدير

----------


## نُون

محقةٌ أنتِ بكل ماصغتِ ..
و رائعة تستشفين من الروعة العذوبة ،،
تمتلكين عقلية فذة ،،
و جموحاً عارماً نحو الجمال يدفع بكِ دوماً ،،
و شلالٌ حكيم خلفكِ 
نهركِ أحد روافده ..
يسقيه التميز و الأبداع ،،
كبرياء 
الوقوف على حروفكِ كان طويل ،،
و المكوث هنا اطول ..
حيرى أنا حتى الآن هل وفيت الحرف حقه ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## كبرياء

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> 
> لا يوجد من هو اكبر من الله  
> 
> مهما بلغت قوته وجبروته وذكائه  
> فالله وحده هو السبيل لدحر كل هكر فكر وحاول الوصول الينا  
> 
> فسلاحنا اقوى ان شاء الله  
> ...



 
*مرآحب ...* 
*يسلموو على التوآجد الحلوو ..~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*سلآحنآ هو الأقوى بأذن الله ..* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> محقةٌ أنتِ بكل ماصغتِ ..
> 
> و رائعة تستشفين من الروعة العذوبة ،،
> تمتلكين عقلية فذة ،،
> و جموحاً عارماً نحو الجمال يدفع بكِ دوماً ،،
> و شلالٌ حكيم خلفكِ 
> نهركِ أحد روافده ..
> يسقيه التميز و الأبداع ،،
> كبرياء 
> ...



 

*مرآآحب* 
* مميز ردك ومروركـ دآئمـآ ..* 
*سلمت كل حروفكـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*أعجز عن الأيفآء لحقكـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*كوني بالقرب من متصفحي ..~*
*كبريـآآء*

----------

